# Newbie Question on Inosanto's Arts



## Jonathan Randall (May 5, 2006)

*Non-political *inquiry be a FMA newbie about the type and origins of Dan Inosanto's FMA background. I've, of course, seen his work in movies and some video clips, but I never really knew much about where and how he got his FMA training. Obviously, I know he's Filipino, but where did he get his training and what branch is he from? 

BTW, no politics, please - only technical and lineage questions and responses. Thanks.


----------



## Selfcritical (May 6, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> *Non-political *inquiry be a FMA newbie about the type and origins of Dan Inosanto's FMA background. I've, of course, seen his work in movies and some video clips, but I never really knew much about where and how he got his FMA training. Obviously, I know he's Filipino, but where did he get his training and what branch is he from?
> 
> BTW, no politics, please - only technical and lineage questions and responses. Thanks.



Mostly LaCoste and Pekiti Tirsia, to my knowledge.


----------



## Jimi (May 6, 2006)

LaCoste does seem to be his main resource, but he has trained under many a Guro. Just check his web site, he is not the kind of man to Bull**** about his background and training history. His own compitence is all the credencials he needs. Wait and see, all the responses you get here also will inform you of anything you want to know about DAN the MAn! Inosanto. PEACE


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 6, 2006)

Jimi said:
			
		

> LaCoste does seem to be his main resource, but he has trained under many a Guro. Just check his web site, he is not the kind of man to Bull**** about his background and training history. His own compitence is all the credencials he needs. Wait and see, all the responses you get here also will inform you of anything you want to know about DAN the MAn! Inosanto. PEACE


 
Good point about Mr. Inosanto training under a large number of Guros. I know that he has been a fanatic student of the Martial Arts since before I was born. He certainly is impressive.

Thanks all for the responses so far and I am glad that this has stayed non-political.


----------



## Mark Lynn (May 7, 2006)

Guro Inonsanto also trained under GM Leo Giron back in the ealy 70s (late 60s?), as well I believe the late Edgar Salutie (LAMECO Eskrima).

Also in the front of Guro's book "The Filipino Martial Arts" he gives a list of some of the people he has trained with. 

Sorry about any miss spellings of names
Mark


----------



## Selfcritical (May 11, 2006)

The Boar Man said:
			
		

> Guro Inonsanto also trained under GM Leo Giron back in the ealy 70s (late 60s?), as well I believe the late Edgar Salutie (LAMECO Eskrima).
> 
> Also in the front of Guro's book "The Filipino Martial Arts" he gives a list of some of the people he has trained with.
> 
> ...


 

I get the impression that LaCoste and PTK were his main influences, and he still holds rank with Tuhon Gaje


----------



## Jimi (May 11, 2006)

That is true, he holds rank in many, many systems. He has been around the block a few times. HaHa PEACE


----------



## Marvin (May 11, 2006)

if you can find the book "Dan Inosanto : The Man, The Teacher, The Artist" it has an index in the back that lists all the people he has trained with.


----------

